# How long does your rat food usually last?



## Augustine (Nov 14, 2011)

(I hope this is the right place to post this..)  

So, being the type of person that *loves* planning ahead, I wanted to try and figure out (roughly) how long my rat food will last. This is especially important as I live in a small town and am forced to order most of my pet supplies online, so I always need to make sure I know when to order new food/supplies in advance, lest I run out.

I plan on having a pair of female rats in the future and I will be feeding them Oxbow, using their 20 pound bags of food.

I realize that everyone's answer will probably be much, much different, but _in general_, how much do your rats usually eat each day? (per rat would be even better)


----------



## CuteRat2 (Sep 20, 2013)

A little less than a cup for two rats.


----------



## Jackie (Jan 31, 2013)

You will have plenty of time to order another bag when you're getting low.
A rough estimate is 1lb of food per month per rat. I just got oxbow so I will mark when it's all gone, but everyone is going to be different since rats get extra stuff like veggies and etc. Everyone's rats will be different. I have a girl on the large side and one that's small- they're both going to eat different amounts.


----------



## jensenee (Apr 4, 2015)

When I had two boys a 3 pound bag of oxbow would last them a month! I have four boys now and I go through two bags a month.


----------



## Rattenstein (Nov 14, 2014)

I have 2 boys and they go through a 3 pound bag in 1 1/2 - 2 months. I dunno exactly how much I give them each day, a handful in the morning and a handful at night, fruits and veggies in between.


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

I have 6 boys. They go through a 3 lb bag about every 1 1/2 to 2 weeks. But They are also little fatties!


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Rats eat a pound of food a month, on average.


----------



## FiMarie (Jan 19, 2013)

I use Oxbow and my two rats get half a handful daily. They stay a healthy weight and get some treats here and there. I got the 40lb bag Early last summer and still have a LOT left.... and my boyfriend made them fat with it while I was in school.... thinking I should have gone with the 20!


----------



## Meghann (Jan 15, 2015)

I feed Oxbow Regal Rat and between 26 rats, my friend and I go through roughly 1 pound each day.


----------



## Augustine (Nov 14, 2011)

Wow. I figured a big bag would last me awhile, but at this rate it will end up lasting me nearly 2 years (if not more). LOL. The bag will probably end up expiring before I finish it..

Thank you all for your input.


----------



## xStatic (Dec 16, 2012)

I have 5 girls and I just recently finished off a 20 lb bag. I'm pretty sure I bought the bag about 5 months ago. So with only 2 females I would say you are good for over a year. If your rats are anything like mine quite a bit of food ends up getting wasted from them throwing it out of the cage or dropping it into their litter pans. I would estimate that I give them 2 cups of food every day, so they each eat less than 1/2 a cup a day, but that number is likely off because some of them tend to eat more and are larger than the others. I can almost guarantee that if you are trying to calculate portions from such a large bag that you are going to run out before the time you estimated, just because over such a long time period so many little things happen to add up and I always end up running low on food before I should have according to my calculations.


----------

